# WTB - Rolex Datejust or OysterQuartz



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just putting the feelers out. Will have the funds in place in the next few days

Looking for either a Datejust or Oysterquartz. Dark dial preferred, but anything considered.

Must be in good condition and on a bracelet (either that or on leather and price reflected!)

I don't mind a bit of stretch, but not knackered.

Ideally around the £1300-£1400 mark, but can be more flexible for the right watch!

Thanks

Mark


----------

